# Positive "I AM" Affirmations



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi,

I stumbled upon these books by Catherine Ponder a few months ago, The Dynamic Laws of Prosperity (prosperity being health, wealth and happiness) and most importantly The Dynamic Laws of Healing (in my case healing of the mind), Chapter 9. She's a firm believer in the importance of positive thinking to bring about positive outcomes and how important it is how to choose our words.

They actually work! Every day I have a list of affirmations I read aloud, in privacy of course and well, I'm a believer now. Two that I say numerous times throughout the day are "I AM HARMONY AND HAPPINESS" AND "I AM COURAGE AND CONFIDENCE". My outings (banking, shopping) have been so much more pleasant and I haven't experienced that usual anxious feeling I usually do. Sometimes I still feel self-conscious but not nearly as much as I used to. YAY!


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow! This really bombed. Is there anyway I can delete this???:wife


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

try editting your first post there is a delete option, but i could give it a try

"i am fun to be around"


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Chieve said:


> try editting your first post there is a delete option, but i could give it a try
> 
> "i am fun to be around"


At the risk of sounding like a total idiot...I can't find that link!


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

lol i was checking if you can in the "testing forum" and yeah i dont see an option either

but this is a good idea, i heard of this before.

the way we think is what we become

if you think you're a nice person, you become a nice person

if you think you're an annoying person, you become an annoying person

that's what i read somewhere at least

dont try to get rid of it, it is a good idea, just give this thread some time to grow people will join


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Chieve said:


> lol i was checking if you can in the "testing forum" and yeah i dont see an option either
> 
> but this is a good idea, i heard of this before.
> 
> ...


THX oke


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i will overcome sa

i am going to be successful

i am not scared

i am happy

i wont let anything bother me


some things to say  yeah the positive thinking thing is found in a lot of areas...i think it works, i remember when i used to be negative and depressed and what ever, and i tried thinking more positively, now life doesnt seem so bad after all and im happy to be alive even though im lonely lol


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Chieve said:


> i will overcome sa
> 
> i am going to be successful
> 
> ...


I AM JOY is a good one too. But never begin an affirmation with "I am not" "not" kinda kills it. It's like saying I am anti-war. Mother Theresa said she would never attend an "anti"-war rally, but a "peace" rally, she was there!


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

oh haha why not?

I feel less weird when i do and i like the wording better


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Chieve said:


> oh haha why not?
> 
> I feel less weird


Because "not" is negative! Also don't say I am "going" to be successful. You never will be because it will always be in the future!!! Say I "Am" Successful.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

true and that makes sense lol

its like pushing something off when you use the future tense..

I am going to start on my paper, but im going to play this game first...

and than i end up working all night because the paper is due the next day


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Chieve said:


> true and that makes sense lol
> 
> its like pushing something off when you use the future tense..
> 
> ...


Night Night :rub


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

lol goodnight


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's a double positive affirmation that really helped my today, "I Am Joy!" and "Everything Goes Right For Me!". I was so scared to do a lil' bit of shopping today, but I said these aloud over and over randomly throughout the day and finally at arounfd 3pm I was ready, no anxiety and everyone I ran into was soooo nice to me. 

Yay! A good day.


----------



## cerulean (Dec 8, 2008)

How about "I am a likeable person. Anyone who really gets to know me would (probably) like me."


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

That's a great affirmation, just without the probably! There's 'no doubt' that people would like you. I do


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i am fun

i am stress-free

i am strong both mentally and physically

i am brave

i am confident

i am talkative

i am capable of approaching anyone fearlessly


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Those are good ones! Hi Chieve


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

haha thanks, how are you?

i am going to bed for a better day tomorrow

good night


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

i'm ok. 

Yes, a better day tomorrow!!!

good night to you too :squeeze


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"I am going to do a good job of this project!"

Using these affirmations is something I really need to do more, worked well for me in the past when I was doing exposure techniques for SA.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Word Power - Yay!

I'd like to talk more but : "I AM tired". It's 2 am, Laters


----------



## fyodor (Mar 10, 2011)

How are the affirmations coming?!
I'm huge into affirmations. Vision board, positive thinking. All that!


----------



## k8steroonis (Jul 19, 2013)

Kekai said:


> I am POWERFUL
> 
> I am INCREDIBLE
> 
> I have handsome/beautiful feet!


Ok I haven't lol'ed in awhile, but that last one got me :clap kudos to you


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I AM enough.

I Am able to rise again from defeat

I AM competent to cope with the basic challenges of life

I AM worthy of happiness

I AM lovable

I Am Admirable

I AM caring


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

I am a beautiful creature.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

I am lovable.

I am intelligent.

I am confused.


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

I AM capable of many great things!


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

I AM a friendly person!


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I am Talented
I am Smart
I am Enough
I am Capable
I am Resilient
I am Caring

And so are you!


----------



## spades07 (Feb 23, 2011)

I am me.
I am a person who can forgo me to be part of this moment.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I AM... typing really loudly.


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

I AM free to do whatever I want with my life. I can live, love, and love to live!


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I AM still waiting for you.


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

I AM ready to learn


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

I AM here to succeed!


----------



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

I am hungry


----------



## Andriod18 (Jun 12, 2011)

I am able to express myself freely and openly
I am able to effectively communicate with the people around me
I am becoming more creative every day
I am surrounded by many people who love me for who I am


----------



## lampshadesonfire (Sep 22, 2013)

This is an interesting thread. I said to myself this morning 'I am only going to think positive thoughts today' and today became a positive day for me. I am positive and affirmative from now on. I am in control of my own happiness.


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

I AM loving your positive vibes! Keep it up everyone! :yay


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

I am a man.

Sounds basic, but I use to spend my early years having to apologize or downplay myself for being a male, but fk knows why.

Now it's something that I've leant to embrace and be proud of.


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

I AM cute, sassy and funny. People should _want_ to be with me.

Ok maybe I took it a little too far lol


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I am capable of overcoming this.


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

I AM fond of the world around me!


----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

I am able to think for my self.
I am able to turn away people who aren't worth my time without saying a word.
I am reasonably happy about being a loner, for the time being.
I am capable of doing what I have to, to overcome my anxiety.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I AM not perfect.

I AM worthy of happiness.

I AM self reliant


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

I AM able to find the good in everyone.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I am beautiful, no matter what they say. Words can't bring me down.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I has charisma


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I am going to be okay.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I am a fortunate person


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I am myself, those who don't like me o well


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

I am progressing.


----------



## ALWAYSLate (May 4, 2014)

"I am a victor of internal struggles one namely social anxiety"

by ALWAYSlate dated 5/12/14






one can dream right? j/k I know I will say this soon!


----------

